# Battery grips



## Wadee (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking for battery grip to my 7D so what's the main difference between all of those BG's (Canon, Zeikos, Neewer)


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

I would recommend watching review/unboxing videos on youtube. They are very useful since you get to see the grip from all angles, even mounted on the body. Most people also mention their experiences, pros/cons, etc. This could help you decide.


----------



## candyman (Dec 28, 2011)

Wadee said:


> I'm looking for battery grip to my 7D so what's the main difference between all of those BG's (Canon, Zeikos, Neewer)



I bought a Meike batterygrip for my Canon 7D
I do not recommend this grip. Though it has all the features (and a good front grip), the shutter release of the grip does not function properly anymore. The grip is about 1 year old. I have to combine the AF-ON with shutterrelease to AF-focus and shoot. It is a workaround.....
The Meike was cheaper - about 100 euro - than the Canon grip. In this case: buying cheap is buying expensive - I still ask myself to replace the Meike grip with the original Canon grip but....

I have read that also the Canon grip had/has problems with the sensitivity of the grip shutterrelease. Just don't remember where I read it.


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 28, 2011)

candyman said:


> I have read that also the Canon grip had/has problems with the sensitivity of the grip shutterrelease. Just don't remember where I read it.


It does have quite a bit of a lighter feel than the main shutter release, when I first got a grip for my 7D I fired off a few shots before I wanted to. I probably only did that once or twice when I first got it, it's still smooth so while not desirable it doesn't take long to get used to. It did intrigue me though why they wouldn't just re-use the exact components from the 7D release so it was exactly the same, I thought that would have been generally easier / better / cheaper from an engineering point of view.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

candyman said:


> I have read that also the Canon grip had/has problems with the sensitivity of the grip shutterrelease. Just don't remember where I read it.



You are probably referring to this :

Quote from digital-picture.com
_The one BG-E7 difference from the BG-E6 is that the vertical grip shutter release is slightly more sensitive than the 7D's shutter release. This is a flaw in my opinion, but it does not significantly adversely affect the use of the BG-E7. _

full article
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-BG-E7-Battery-Grip-Review.aspx


----------



## willrobb (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't find my BG-E7 battery grip to be that sensitive when I used one on my old 7D, I found it very similar to my BG-E6 grips on my 5D mkIIs. Maybe I'm just not sensitive...


----------



## branden (Dec 28, 2011)

I had the Canon battery grip on my 5D2 for about a month, before the ridiculous size and weight addition and obnoxious shutter button and additional controls convinced me to sell the thing and never look back. 

Everyone is different, but I, personally, saw no benefit from the battery grip.


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have a 7D, but I had the same question when I was looking at battery grips for my 500D. The price of the third party grips were quite attractive but I was skeptical to say the least. I ended up paying a little extra a got the Canon grip and couldn't be happier.

I can see how some people might be turned off of the grip, but I love the extra surface for grip and the overall feel. I don't mind the additional weight and the grip is always on my camera. I will without a doubt buy a grip when I upgrade to the 7D. 

Branden's comment couldn't be more true. You'll have people who both love it and hate it. I'd say go to a local store and load one up with two batteries and throw it on your camera to see if it's something you'd like.

*EDIT* The only complaint I have is that there is no ISO button on the grip. It's minor but I really wish it was there.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2011)

The shutter button on the BG-E7 is more sensitive than the main shutter button. It's not really a problem for me though. I just train my brain to adjust and I don't even notice it anymore. Though I have taken a few pictures by accident.

I would complain more about how the batteries go in long way and make the grip so much deeper than the main grip. It seems like they could have turned the batteries so they could make the grip more in line with one on the camera. But, I've gotten used to that too.

It's a great grip. I wouldn't bother with the off brands. Personal rule.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I would complain more about how the batteries go in long way and make the grip so much deeper than the main grip. It seems like they could have turned the batteries so they could make the grip more in line with one on the camera.



The depth of the battery grip base seems pretty equivalent to the grip on the body, although you may be referring to the offset (the vertical grip sits a bit behind the body grip). I suspect if they designed the battery packs to be oriented at 90°, a carrier of some sort would be required (similar to the AA holder), and I, for one, would not want an extra piece to lose/break. 



EYEONE said:


> It's a great grip. I wouldn't bother with the off brands. Personal rule.



Agreed. For battery grips and batteries, which power the camera and can damage the camera if they fail, I prefer to stick with the OEM.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > I would complain more about how the batteries go in long way and make the grip so much deeper than the main grip. It seems like they could have turned the batteries so they could make the grip more in line with one on the camera.
> ...



Well perhaps the problem isn't the depth of the grip but the shape. It's more squared off. The main grip is more curved and comfortable.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Well perhaps the problem isn't the depth of the grip but the shape. It's more squared off. The main grip is more curved and comfortable.



Quite true...and the Wimberley plate on the bottom of mine certainly doesn't add to the comfort...


----------



## bvukich (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got a gripped XSi and gripped 60D, both Canon grips. For the XSi I had a third party grip in my hand for about 5 seconds, set it down and bought a Canon one instead. The third party one just looked and felt cheap, and was way too light.

I really can't stand using a camera without a grip, I like the extra weight, and extra battery life. I think it balances much better even with medium size lenses (like a 28-135). I don't consider myself to have exceptionally large hands, but ungripped the camera just feels small and awkward to me. Especially the XSi, it feels like a little toy ungripped.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had a Canon grip on my 7D from the time I bought it. 

Like others, I'm skeptical of the third-party grips, although I have no objective information to point to. Sure, the Canon grip is overpriced for what it does, but I figure that rather than skimp on an off-brand grip, if you really don't want to spend the money, then don't buy any grip. It is an optional item and to be very honest, it isn't an essential.

Half the time, when I turn the camera vertically, I forget to use the controls on the grip. Frankly, I think they designed it poorly by putting the shutter release on the right side of the grip. I think it would be more natural on the left side, but that may be just me. I tend to rotate the camera so that the shutter button on the camera points toward the ground and then just use the button the camera. But, that probably comes from decades of using film cameras with just one shutter button. 

To some extent, if I'm honest, I'd say the grip is something of a "fashion accessory." I like the way the camera looks and feels with the grip on it.

But, it does make the camera heavier and bulkier, which means I take the grip off and pack it in my luggage while traveling (keeping the camera in my carry-on). There are times when I want to save the weight and just take the grip off.

But, there are some practical reasons for it. 

Battery life. I hate worrying about keeping the batteries charged. With two batteries in the grip, I almost never run into a situation where I have to worry about whether or not the batteries are charged. 

Protection. It does give you a sense of security (perhaps false, however) that if you need or want to set the camera on the ground or elsewhere for a shot, you have a couple of inches of fairly inexpensive separation between the ground, rock, etc. and your camera.

Finally, and this may be the best reason, it really does offer some shock protection. I tripped carrying my 7D and went straight down on a sidewalk with the camera in my hands, landing solidly on the gripped base. The impact broke the battery cover door on the grip but the 7D and the attached lens were both undamaged. Sent the grip back to Canon and had it repaired, took about a week and a half and cost me about $100. Still cheaper than repairing the 7D or a lens and I was able to keep on using the camera while the grip was being repaired.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Half the time, when I turn the camera vertically, I forget to use the controls on the grip. Frankly, I think they designed it poorly by putting the shutter release on the right side of the grip. I think it would be more natural on the left side, but that may be just me.



I'm confused by this. The normal shutter is on the right side of the grip.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Half the time, when I turn the camera vertically, I forget to use the controls on the grip. Frankly, I think they designed it poorly by putting the shutter release on the right side of the grip. I think it would be more natural on the left side, but that may be just me.
> ...



Hmm... ??? strange indeed.


----------



## daveheinzel (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a 7D and purchased the Zeikos grip. I had the Canon grip for my old 20D, and I can't say I notice a difference between build quality of the two. I haven't had any problems with the Zeikos grip in over a year of solid use. The only oddity is that the removable battery compartment door from the 7D doesn't really snap into its holding place on the Zeikos grip, but this has never been a problem (nor has the door fallen out of there).

If price wasn't an issue (this is half the Canon grip), I'd still go with the Zeikos. No complaints.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 28, 2011)

On the 5D, I have the Canon grip while the 7D is gripped by an Aputure one off eBay. Build quality is very similar and it works just as well as the Canon one. I don't think I'll ever by a Canon grip again, honestly.
Also, while mine does not, some third party grips offer a built-in intervalometer which is a nice feature to have on the body instead of using a remote for time lapses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2011)

I had to take even my Canon grip off when using a medium-heavy lens on a tripod. There is just too much flex, so its difficult to position, and, of course, it is not stable.

I see the grips as being useful for holding the camera in portrait mode by hand, or on a tripod with a smaller lens, but its a pain to take it off every time you want to use a telephoto like the 100-400mmL or larger.


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had to take even my Canon grip off when using a medium-heavy lens on a tripod. There is just too much flex, so its difficult to position, and, of course, it is not stable.
> 
> I see the grips as being useful for holding the camera in portrait mode by hand, or on a tripod with a smaller lens, but its a pain to take it off every time you want to use a telephoto like the 100-400mmL or larger.



Why are you not using the tripod collar with the 100-400 or similar? That's what it is designed for. I see what you mean if it was a 24-70 without a sturdy tripod, but 70-200 lenses and up can use tripod collars to middle the weight.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 28, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had to take even my Canon grip off when using a medium-heavy lens on a tripod. There is just too much flex, so its difficult to position, and, of course, it is not stable.
> 
> I see the grips as being useful for holding the camera in portrait mode by hand, or on a tripod with a smaller lens, but its a pain to take it off every time you want to use a telephoto like the 100-400mmL or larger.


Would you mind expanding on this? I'm afraid I wasn't really able to understand what the issue is. If you're using the 100-400 or larger, you'd be attaching the lens to the tripod, so how would the grip affect this?

I ask only because I recently upgraded my entire kit from a 5Dc and a couple of smaller lenses to a 5DII with lenses including a 70-200. I haven't purchased my grip yet (I *really* miss it after having it on my 5Dc) and if there's a problem with the grip and large lenses, I'd like to understand it. Thanks!


----------



## KeithR (Dec 28, 2011)

candyman said:


> I bought a Meike batterygrip for my Canon 7D
> I do not recommend this grip.



I've been using a Meike grip on my 7D for over two years now - and I'm not particularly gentle with my kit (it's not cosseted in a studio) - and it works as well today as the day I bought it.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been researching this too. I believe for the Canon 7D (and other higher end DSLRs in Canon's range too), it's worth going for the genuine Canon battery grip, since I believe the genuine Canon battery grip is weather sealed and has a magnesium alloy body. The genuine battery grips also seem to match the finish & texture of the main body better than that of the generics too, if that is important to you. Of the generic battery grips, it seems like the Zeikos is the most liked / best rated.


----------



## candyman (Dec 28, 2011)

KeithR said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Meike batterygrip for my Canon 7D
> ...



The shutterrelease problem started after I used the grip frequently in portrait position for AI-servo sportsphotos. 
But maybe I got a bad copy...don't know...


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

92101media said:


> I've been researching this too. I believe for the Canon 7D (and other higher end DSLRs in Canon's range too), it's worth going for the genuine Canon battery grip, since I believe the genuine Canon battery grip is weather sealed and has a magnesium alloy body. The genuine battery grips also seem to match the finish & texture of the main body better than that of the generics too, if that is important to you. Of the generic battery grips, it seems like the Zeikos is the most liked / best rated.



Good point. To my knowledge, there is no sealing where the grip meets the body, but there is on the battery compartment where it really matters. I don't know how the third party grips are constructed, but this would be a big deal for me. It would be a shame to lose weather sealing with a cheaper grip if they don't have it.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 28, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Not strange, but perhaps I'm not explaining myself adequately.

Years of shooting with film cameras taught me to rotate the camera clockwise for a vertical shot. It is much more stable, because the right hand supports the weight of the camera from below, while also allowing you to operate the shutter button. This leaves your left hand free to support the lens (and focus and adjust the aperture in the "old days.")

But, with the Canon grip, you have to rotate the camera counterclockwise to use the grip's shutter release. That means that your right hand is suspending the camera body from above, not supporting it from below. It has the advantage that you are still using your right hand to fire the shutter button. But, it feels unnatural and less stable to me.

It is hard to break nearly 40 years of habit and as a practical matter I find myself seldom using the shutter release on the grip. My hands just naturally turn the camera clockwise and continue to use the shutter button on the camera. It's not a big deal.


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 28, 2011)

unfocused said:


> But, with the Canon grip, you have to rotate the camera counterclockwise to use the grip's shutter release. That means that your right hand is suspending the camera body from above, not supporting it from below. It has the advantage that you are still using your right hand to fire the shutter button. But, it feels unnatural and less stable to me.



I see where you are going with holding the camera (minus grip) by rotating clock-wise. What I don't get is why you feel that you still need to support the camera from above with a battery grip. The whole point with a battery grip is that even though you rotate the camera for portrait orientation, you can still hold the camera as if you were in landscape orientation. I apologize if I'm missing something, but it still doesn't make sense. 

*EDIT* 

If what you are saying is that you just prefer to hold the camera from the bottom, then fine. But I don't see how that makes a difference with a heavier lens. The weight of the lens will still pull forward, leaving you to support it with your left hand. I'm not trying to say you're wrong or anything like that, just trying to figure it out. ???


----------



## unfocused (Dec 29, 2011)

D_Rochat said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > But, with the Canon grip, you have to rotate the camera counterclockwise to use the grip's shutter release. That means that your right hand is suspending the camera body from above, not supporting it from below. It has the advantage that you are still using your right hand to fire the shutter button. But, it feels unnatural and less stable to me.
> ...



Not a big deal. Just 40 years of turning the camera one direction and then trying to teach myself to turn it the other. Body-memory is hard to re-learn. If I think about it, I rotate it counterclockwise, but if I'm trying to compose an image quickly the reflexive actions kick in.


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2011)

I understand what you mean. I am used to rotating the camera the same way as you do.
Don't laugh but it "feels" proper for me to rotate it clockwise even ... with the grip!!!!
So, I have "solved" this problem by ... not using grips!

OK there are other reasons too, like the very big size which causes the camera not being able 
to be put to my mostly used camera bags and the increase in weight. Plus, I have put a kirk plate on the bottom 
of the camera which allows it to connect to my Markins head. To put the grip I would have to 
unscrew the plate and get another plate to screw on the grip!


----------



## D_Rochat (Dec 29, 2011)

It's definitely a preference thing. I for one can't live without it now (at least on a tiny Rebel) but I completely understand and see how it's not for some people. You really have to go to a shop and try one out if you can before you buy.

But back to the original question, I'd say go OEM if you are going to purchase a grip. You spent good money on a 7D, so why cheap out on the grip. Especially if weather sealing is going to be an issue. To me, it's like putting a bargain bin filter on an L lens. IMHO.


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2011)

Although I am not using a grip right now I agree for OEM too. Back when I had my 40D I had bought the original CANON
(I think BG-E2N ?) But when my bag containing a 40D and many lenses was stolen the grip was not.
You see there wasn't much space for the grip in the bag so I was not using it! 

However, I have used the EOS1n power booster back in the film days. It was primarily to avoid paying for the lithium batteries....
I remember that it had a better feeling...


----------



## Kane (Dec 29, 2011)

I was also on the fence about getting the canon grip becuase of the price but don't like aftermarket products. After a little while I found one used with an extra canon battery for $100 less than the grip alone. I made sure I tested it out properly and checked the battery recharge performance. Everything has worked out great for over a year now. I also find it very useful with the 70-200 2.8 is. Because the lens is so heavy, the weight and feel of the grip balances the camera out nicely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2011)

Kane said:


> I also find it very useful with the 70-200 2.8 is. Because the lens is so heavy, the weight and feel of the grip balances the camera out nicely.



That's the main reason I use grips on both my cameras. When I had an EF 85mm f/1.8 and an EF-S 10-22mm, they felt a little unbalanced with the grip because those lenses are pretty light. But now my lightest lens (I think) is the 35L, and that's well over a pound.


----------

